# Recommended Works (Unofficial) Website



## NBonaparte (Apr 12, 2020)

I created the music-selector tool for the Recommended Works list  which was posted by science a while back, and recently decided to make it into a full-fledged website.

It currently has the list itself, as well as the selector and an additional stats page with several plots of different statistics. The about page doesn't exist yet so there will be an error if you try to visit it.

The data is automatically pulled and parsed from the Google Doc daily (around 0:00 UTC) and the whole website is statically generated from the new data. If you're interested about the technical details, I wrote a brief writeup in the README on GitHub about how it works.

Let me know if you find this useful, or if you have any suggestions or feedback.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to TalkClassical! Awesome job. On a cursory look my only feedback is that if the click arrows to open up each tier were on the left next to the Tier title, it would be easier for me to more quickly open them. But maybe that is a non issue as I found the "expand all" click in the lower right, so that is even better.

The expand all is very handy because I just did a quick search and see that Mendelssohn and Rachmaninoff come in at the 10th tier. But not being familiar with the process that brought these tiers about, I really don't know what that means. I did not follow the original thread.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Wow, what an awesome resource - thank you so much for this! Surely it must have required much labor. It would be even more amazing if Trout’s recommended recording lists and the TC reference threads were included sometime down the road.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

This is amazing. Thanks for doing this. I agree with ACB that if it were possible to link Trout's recommended recording lists it would be great. Not sure if it's do-able but there it is.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Impressive work! Thanks for sharing, and welcome to TC! :tiphat:


----------



## NBonaparte (Apr 12, 2020)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Wow, what an awesome resource - thank you so much for this! Surely it must have required much labor. It would be even more amazing if Trout's recommended recording lists and the TC reference threads were included sometime down the road.


Thanks for the suggestions!

I've added support for reference threads, since they were already in the doc and easy to parse.

Scraping Trout's list should work, but I'll need to double check since some entry titles might be slightly different than those in the list.


----------



## The3Bs (Apr 1, 2020)

Fantastic... thanks.... 
BlackAdderLXX's suggestion would be very nice...


----------

